# Sally Hansen Color Therapy Enchanting Gems Collection



## Dawn (Nov 16, 2017)

*ALL THAT GLITTERS: THE SALLY HANSEN COLOR THERAPY ENCHANTING GEMS COLLECTION FEATURES LIMITED EDITION GORGEOUS GEMSTONE HUES THAT CARE WHILE YOU WEAR*

_Sally Hansen’s Color Therapy nail polish blends saturated color with nourishing argan oil in 6 new, elegant jewel tones._

 Stone cold stunning! Inspired by multi-faceted luxurious gemstones, the Sally Hansen Color Therapy range introduces 6 new opulent shades designed to elevate every autumn look. Sally Hansen’s Color Therapy nail polish contains a patented micro-delivery system that delivers an argan oil enhancing formula, resulting in intensive nourishment and instant moisture for healthier-looking nails. The Color Therapy nail polish needs no base coat so the oil complex can directly contact the bare nail. 9 out of 10 women experienced a noticeable improvement in their natural nails after wearing the Color Therapy nail polish. The polish glides on for a radiant, shiny finish with up to 10 days of fade-proof, chip-resistant wear. The Color Therapy nail polish provides the ultimate rich color that cares while you wear, with everything needed to help restore nails without sacrificing luminous, pigmented hues.





●     *Opulent Pearl *Opt for over-the-top iridescence in a glossy white pearl hue
















●     *Rose Diamond *This dusty pink shimmery shade adds a touch of sparkle to any ensemble















●     *Pink Sapphire *Pamper your nails with this luxe electric pink















●     *Brilliant Lapis *This royal blue shimmer is a total gem















●     *Orchid Amethyst *You’ll be mesmerized by this dazzling orchid tone















●     *Smoky Emerald* Embrace evening magic with this blackened midnight teal green















Complete your manicure with the Color Therapy top coat and nail & cuticle oil, both formulated with the same argan oil contained in the nail polish. The top coat provides an ultra-glossy finish for extended wear, and the nail & cuticle oil, the ultimate in nail therapy, instantly makes nails and cuticles look healthier, restored, and rejuvenated.

The Sally Hansen Color Therapy “Enchanting Gems” collection will be available at mass market retailers for a limited time. 

Price: $8.99


----------

